#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Εγκ. 7/2012 (τροπ. της εγκ. 1/2012)

## yannisk72

Βγήκε εγκύκλιος που συμπληρώνει, τροποποιεί και προσθέτει στην εγκ. 1/2012.

Θα την κατεβάσετε από *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

Xάρης

----------

